# Bikerinnen in um HI / H???



## melanie-b. (29. Oktober 2009)

Wo sind die Frauen aus dem Raum Hildesheim/Hannover die sich regelmäßig/unregelmäßig zum biken treffen????


----------



## waldhase (15. November 2009)

melanie-b. schrieb:


> Wo sind die Frauen aus dem Raum Hildesheim/Hannover die sich regelmäßig/unregelmäßig zum biken treffen????



Ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber wenn du hildesheimer Frauen finden willst, schau doch mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=201591&highlight=hildesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (16. November 2009)

hier! 
kenne sonst auch keine bikende frau, aber wir können ja mal zusammen ne runde drehn!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. November 2009)

Hallo!
Noch eine Frau am Start. Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Jennfa (17. November 2009)

Ich wohne in Barsinghausen direkt oben am Wald und bin so ständig im Deister unterwegs . Ich fahre gern gemütlich hoch und schnell runter! Ich fände es toll wenn man mal ne Mädelsrunde hinbekommen würde!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. November 2009)

Biken im Deister ist Klasse! 
War zwar erst 3x da, das aber in den letzten vier Wochen. Mein Hausrundenterrain kann da bei weitem nicht mithalten, seufz...


----------



## HITOMI (17. November 2009)

Gemütlich hoch und schnell runter finde ich auch super!  Ich wäre bei einer Mädelsrunde auch dabei.
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass das bei mir zeitmäßig nicht mehr klappt. Wir werden ab Januar für erst einmal 2 Jahre ins Ausland ziehen - das Umzugsunternehmen ist schon in 3 Wochen da und nimmt dann auch die Bikes mit.


----------



## Jennfa (18. November 2009)

Schade...dann vielleicht in 2 Jahren mal ! Das Spicy in deinem Album sieht ja echt mal schick aus .


----------



## HITOMI (3. November 2011)

So, die zwei Jahre sind bald um    Ab Ende des Jahres sind wir wieder in Hildesheim 
Vielleicht ergibt sich dann bald mal die Gelegenheit zu einer gemeinsamen Mädelsrunde im Deister. Würde mich freuen


----------



## Jennfa (3. November 2011)

Klaro !


----------



## HITOMI (4. November 2011)

Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2011)

Nehmt mich mit!


----------



## HITOMI (6. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall


----------

